# Bubba Blades



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Any feed back/use ?
Have seen the commercials and like how easy it seems to fillet fish. Knife looks like it cuts through bones and all very easy. Just wondering before I spend 49.95+ on a knife.


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

Havent tried one yet but for the same amount id rather have a decent electric fillet knife. My fixed bladed rapala works great and keeps a fine edge. Have several different lengths use them processing deer,hogs turkey, chickens fish etc. If you need to go through bone look into a shorter knife with thicker blade or even going away from a fillet knife


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I looked into them, but the reviews weren't overwhelming for the price.


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

Have not used but it is a high carbon blade so it will keep an edge better than most knifes but they look too bulky to me. I'm a fan of Dexter fillet knifes but have not found a knife yet that doesn't need sharpened every 10 eyes or so. I like the electric idea they are fast but sloppy leavin meat. Or just forget knives all together and have them cleaned at the cleaners


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

angler69 said:


> Any feed back/use ?
> Have seen the commercials and like how easy it seems to fillet fish. Knife looks like it cuts through bones and all very easy. Just wondering before I spend 49.95+ on a knife.


I got a set for Christmas two years ago and the jury is still out. They have a no-slip handle which is great and the edges are very sharp. The fillet knife is good but the big blade is NOT as advertised. I tried to rip through ribs like the commercial and I ruined fish. After several tries I went back to my electric. I gave it to a deer hunting buddy.They were a gift and they're ok but I don't think I'd go out and buy a set. I've got a variety of older fillet knifes, all makes and models, that are just as good. In my opinion save your money.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

I love mine! In fact i bought 2! very sharp, holds an edge and the handle is awesome! I clean a fair amount of fish and that is all i use! I got them for around $50.00. Very good value for what you get. YES! Im a fan!


----------

